# semi-auto or revolver for *****?



## TheEnd (Jan 6, 2005)

*pick one*​
semi-auto1252.17%revolver1147.83%


----------



## TheEnd (Jan 6, 2005)

i am a big fan of **** hunting with dogs inold houses and wondering about ideas on which gun u would preferr a mark .22 22lr semi-auto or a revolver


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Revolver, S&W if you have the cash. More reliable, less cleaning.


----------



## TheEnd (Jan 6, 2005)

do u think the semi-auto might be more work in case of the **** running alover the house? because there might be a chance or a miss fire in the excitement? :withstupid:


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Eh?


----------



## TheEnd (Jan 6, 2005)

i get what ur saying i word stuff wrong but u think the revolver is more reliable , i am pretty good shot with the mark .22 browning but i guess i like the hair trigger setup on it :lol: and pulling not sqeezzing the trigger on the revolver, when in the adrenaline kicks in from a dog chasing a ****


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

In the heavy hunting calibers I will take a revolver every time. In the 22 calibers or any fixed barrel I will take the semi auto. In semi auto's like 22 cal or even 380 cal the recoil is so light that the barrels are fixed. In heavy calibers like my 45 the barrels must lock into battery. The barrel must move to lock into battery and that leaves play in the mechanism. This play results in poor accuracy. In a 22 revolver the bullet must jump from cylinder to barrel. This jump causes accuracy loss because it goes into a barrel not perfectly aligned. There is some energy loss here also. This energy opening between cylinder and barrel not only looses energy, but is much louder. In a house the noise difference will be much more noticeable.


----------



## gentleman4561 (Jul 16, 2007)

get a smith and Wesson revolver in 38./.357 or 22


----------



## ndm (Jul 22, 2007)

My choice is a single action revolver with a 22 mag cylinder for treed racoons. Shooting inside a building doesn't sound like the best plan. I would go with a baseball bat and a flashlight inside. You can walk right up to them. Aim for their nose, if you hit them right they die instantly.


----------



## late.runner (Dec 17, 2006)

If the dog's going to be anywhere near the gun, you're going to want the pistol. (no flack out the cylinder gap)


----------

